

Twitter Poaches TicketMaster CEO For Commerce Chief Role - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-27/twitter-hires-commerce-chief-to-add-shopping-via-tweets.html

======
coloneltcb
Odd move. Twitter has always been about optimizing the user experience.
TicketMaster has always been about gouging the user and exploiting their
monopoly on events to give ticket buyers a huge middle finger at every step of
the buying process.

This does not bode well for Twitter--at least in my eyes.

